# An idea for a future photo contest..



## richg99

Or...maybe it has been done here already...and I just missed it.

I liked the idea of a "equipment limiting factor"...no matter what the holiday/ or occasion. Most everyone has a 50mm or can zoom down/up to the equivalent.

regards, Rich

http://digital-photography-school.c...nt-thankful-50mm-thankful-nov-18-dec-2-a.html


----------



## MT Stringer

Thanks for the idea, Rich. I was going to post a thread asking for suggestions, but this 
looks like a good start.

Let's hear some more for the gang.
Mike


----------



## Ibeafireman

Unless I steal it for December....LMAO....


----------



## Arlon

On another forum there is ONE thread on "show your best nifty 50 shot". It's certainly one of the longest threads on the entire forum..


----------



## dicklaxt

Can you compare or lets put it this way,is there a discernable difference in an image from a 1.4 to a 1.8 50mm, under the same conditions?I guess its mute, this is a contest like the frontier of yore,survival of the fittest.

dick


----------



## richg99

If the lighting was EXACTLY the same.. and the shutter speed was EXACTLY the same... and the f stop was set at ---1.8--- on BOTH lenses.....AND...the quality of the lenses were EXACTLY the same...then I don't believe that you would find anything different in the results. 

However...there would be differences in... bokeh (blurring of the background) AND brightness of the image .....if one lens was set at 1.4 and the other at 1.8.. and all other factors remained equal. 

regards, Rich


----------



## MT Stringer

Still looking for ideas for the monthly contests for 2010.
Any ideas? Think of something users of all skill level can participate in. The idea doesn't have to be specific.

So far we have suggestions for:

1) 50mm - any type of pic taken with a 50mm lens (UGH, I don't even own one). May have to ask for clarification. Maybe any lens used at 50mm for the folks that have zoom lenses.

2) Bluebonnets - my suggestion - always a favorite when the time is right

3) Birds - nesting, flying sitting, swimming - well you get the picture.

4) Sunrise

5) Sunset

6) Landscape

7) Trees

8) Water

Those are a few that come to mind. Let's hear it from you all.

Mike


----------



## richg99

How about " Looking UP"...and "Looking Down"

Rich


----------



## Jerry-rigged

I'm working on some of those "looking up/down" shots now for a challenge on another board, it is tough...

Here is an Idea - 

Best Cell Phone Shot - any subject. Post a link on the main board, and maybe we could get some fresh blood onto the photo board...


----------



## speckledredfish

Past and Present is a good one


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Here's a few from me. I like to keep the topics broad so there is leeway in the interpretation because it is interesting to see how others interpret the contest.

1) Heavy Metal

2) Vintage

3) Classics

4) Panorama

5) Black and White

6) Making Contact

7) Peaceful 

8) Celebration

9) Luminescent

10) Fresh


----------



## Fisher Lou

I like the 50mm idea and the best cell phone idea. 

Just to add a few more. 
1. Black and white
2. chalk
3. Light through a window.
4. Verticle/horizontal lines
5. Sound, "listen to my picture"
6. Food.
7. Books


----------



## hammerdown

New to photography, but I've always liked pictures of the moon or reflections.


----------



## Gary

Planes. RC or otherwise.


----------



## baitkiller

9:37 (or any other time) picture must be taken at that time


----------



## Gary

baitkiller said:


> 9:37 (or any other time) picture must be taken at that time


Hopefully a.m. lol


----------



## BigPole

Not sure if any of these have been a contest or not yet but how about these?

Lomography. I'm sure alot of you know what it is but for anyone who doesn't here is a link. I like the whole history of it.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lomography

Water scenes(lakes/ponds/rivers/ocean)

Reflections(previously stated but like the idea)

Urban Jungle(interpret this how you like)

Birds of a Feather(single bird,whole flock, or hell even just a feather up close with detail)

Antiquity(interpret this how you like)

Nighttime Lights(anything from a big city at night to an old dock by the pond with a single light bulb with bugs flying around it. Anything that you think would fit into this really)


----------



## Gary

How about anything? Just take your best shot?


----------



## Whodathunkit

I'd be afraid to post against all you professionals. I love visiting because you all take spectacular photographs. I would like to see what yall could do with "action shots" ie. critters, bugs, or people moving at high speeds. 

And don't think no one is watching, I don't post but check in on this subject every couple of days.

-Matt


----------



## Terry G.

how about "natural optical illusions" or just "man made optical illusions" but must have text describing the illusion or how it was done.


----------



## jlatigo

What happened to the contest?


----------

